# Is there a play/pause button on the steering wheel?



## pruppert (Feb 10, 2018)

New Atlas owner as of last night. Woohoo!

Is there a play/pause button for media on the steering wheel somewhere? I can’t seem to find it?

Thanks.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

pruppert said:


> New Atlas owner as of last night. Woohoo!
> 
> Is there a play/pause button for media on the steering wheel somewhere? I can’t seem to find it?
> 
> Thanks.


I can't find a pause/play button or a mute button anywhere. Those features are standard on the stereos in every car I've owned since 2001, but oddly missing from this vehicle.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

I just tried the Media play and there is a pause and play button on the Infotainment screen on my SEL. I was playing my music through the Bluetooth connection.


----------



## pruppert (Feb 10, 2018)

I've discovered that turning the volume to zero from the steering wheel buttons causes CarPlay audio to pause. Turning volume back up causes it to unpause. Not ideal, but it's something.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

pruppert said:


> New Atlas owner as of last night. Woohoo!
> 
> Is there a play/pause button for media on the steering wheel somewhere? I can’t seem to find it?
> 
> Thanks.


most newer VWs allow you to re-program the "handsfree" phone button on the steering wheel to "mute". You'll need a VCDS cable to do that.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> most newer VWs allow you to re-program the "handsfree" phone button on the steering wheel to "mute". You'll need a VCDS cable to do that.


I'm not 100% sure about the new(er) wheels though, like in the Atlas....I couldn't get it to work like that on my Passats


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> I'm not 100% sure about the new(er) wheels though, like in the Atlas....I couldn't get it to work like that on my Passats


belated response: 

this is what worked on my MK7, not sure if its the same as the Passats/Atlas models with the same steering wheel.

*5F control module*













*Byte 24 Bit 01- Should be checked by default for Speech Dialog System (Voice Control)*










*un-check and save*

After you press the VC button it will mute the audio and display this message for a couple of seconds.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Interesting...I will have to try that then

I was trying the old way via the Steering Wheel module long coding


So what do you give up without the Voice Control?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

The ability to push the voice button and call someone...that's huge for me so no thanks on getting rid of it.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Interesting...I will have to try that then
> 
> I was trying the old way via the Steering Wheel module long coding
> ...


same as before with the older steering wheel models. 

you lose the ability to dictate calls by voice, "Call ____" etc.

Personally I never use it, my important numbers are stored in the favorites (also my wife has a uncommon name that doesn't get along with voice commands). I don't make many calls anyways- so sacrificing the VC button for mute isn't a big deal for me. If it was robust enough to accept text dictation or control Spotify I would use it more.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^
Gotcha, thanks 

Yeah I don't use it that way either...guess I wouldn't be missing out then :laugh:


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

2018 Atlas(Exceline), just tried it with "5F" long code, Byte 24, Bit01 (un-ticked), the "voice control" button still worked for voice control function.


----------

